# بعض أعطال الكمبيوتر وطرق إصلاحها



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

بعض أعطال الكمبيوتر وطرق إصلاحها 
 
 المؤشر لا يعمل
 
 السبب: عدم تركيب الكابل أو عطل في الماوس. 
 الصيانة: اعادة تركيب الكابل وتشغيل الجهاز من جديد أو فك الماوس وتنظيفها من الغبار العالق و اعادة تثبيت اجزاءها الداخلية. 
 
 المؤشر يتحرك في جهة واحدة فقط
 
 السبب: التروس المتحركة الملاصقة للكرت ليست مثبتة في اماكانها. 
 الصيانة: اعادة تثبيت هذه الاجزاء. 
 
 اعطال لوحة المفاتيح
 
 بعض/ كل المفاتيح لا تعمل. السبب: الكابل مفصول أو عطل في لوحة المفاتيح. 
 الصيانة: اعادة تركيب الكابل، تنظيف المفاتيح من العوائق. 
 
 اعطال الشاشة
 
 توقف الشاشة مع اضاءة لمبتها. 
 السبب: عطل في وحدة الطاقة أو الشاشة أو الكابل أو كرت الشاشة. 
 الصيانة: اعادة تزويد الشاشة بالطاقة(اعادة تشغيلها)، او اصلاح او تغيير وحدة الطاقة، أو تغيير كابل الشاشة. 
 
 الشاشة مزودة بالطاقة لكن لا تعمل مع اصدار طنين من الجهاز. 
 السبب: تحرك كرت الشاشة من مكانه. 
 الصيانة: اعادة تثبيت كرت الشاشة. 
 
 توقف الشاشة مع اطفاء لمبتها. 
 
 السبب: لا توجد طاقة. 
 الصيانة: اعادة تثبيت كابل الشاشة او استبداله. 
 
 صورة معتمة مع وميض في اللمبة. 
 السبب: عطل في الشاشة او في الكرت. 
 الصيانة: اطفىء الجهاز وشغل الشاشة ،اذا ظهرت الشاشة بدون اهتزاز فالمشكلة من الكرت .
 
 لا يمكن ضبط الالوان او درجة الوضوح. 
 
 
 السبب: عطل في الكرت او الشاشة. 
 الصيانة: استبدال الكرت، تكرر المشكلة يعني عطل الشاشة. 
 
 الالوان الاساسية غير موجودة. 
 
 السبب: وجود مجال مغناطيسي. 
 الصيانة: تغيير مكان الشاشة. 
 
 الالوان غير سليمة. 
 السبب: الكابل او الشاشة. 
 الصيانة: استبدال الكابل، تكرر المشكلة يعني عطل الشاشة. 
 
 أعطال الطابعة
 
 الألوان باهتة جدا 
 
 السبب: نفاذ الحبر. 
 الصيانة: استبدال الحبر بأخر جديد. 
 
 طبع معلومات غير مفهومة.
 السبب: تركيب غير سليم لكابل الطابعة، او تعريف غير سليم. 
 الصيانة: اعادة تركيب الكابل أو اعادة التعريف. 
 
 استمرار تنفيذ الامر السابق : ( كالاستمرار في طباعة مستند اكثر من نسخة مع عدم طلب ذلك) . 
 
 السبب: الاحتفاظ بالامر السابق في الذاكرة. 
 الصيانة: ايقاف الطابعة مؤقتا عن العمل واعادة تشغيل الجهاز والطابعة مع ازالة الاختيار (ايقاف الطابعة مؤقتا). 
 
 الطباعة غير نظيفة
 
 
 الصيانة: عمل تنظيف للطابعة باحدى الطريقتين: 
 مسح الطابعة من الداخل بشريط جاف، مع استعمال مادة تنظيف الطابعة. 
 عمل تنظيف من برنامج التنظيف المرفق مع برنامج الطابعة ثم طباعة صفحة الاختبار. 
 
 اعطال المعالج
 
 الحاسب لا يعمل بصورة سليمة بعد تغيير المعالج. 
 السبب: عدم تعريف المعالج. 
 الصيانة: فك البطارية واعادة تركيبها Setup. 
 
 سماع اصوات بعد تركيب المعالج. 
 السبب: عطل في المعالج. 
 الصيانة: استبدال المعالج. 
 
 عدم ظهور شيء على الشاشة حتى بعد التاكد من صلاحية كارت الشاشة ، والذاكرة المؤقتة. 
 
 السبب: عطل في المعالج. 
 الصيانة: استبدال المعالج. 
 
 
 اعطال اللوحة الام( Mother board) 
 عدم ظهور أي بيانات على الشاشة بعد استبدال اللوحة. 
 
 
 السبب: اذا لم يكن السبب له علاقة بالرام او كرت الشاشة او المعالج فيكون من اللوحة الام. 
 الصيانة: استبدال اللوحة. 
 
 
 ظهور اعطال خاصة في الكروت المدمجة في اللوحة. 
 
 السبب: عطل في احد الكروت. 
 الصيانة: الغاء الكرت واستبداله واذا لم تتح اللوحة هذه الميزة فيجب استبدالها. 
 
 أعطال الكروت
 السبب : تعارض الكروت. 
 الصيانة: استبدال الكرت المتعارض. 
 
 من الكروت الكثيرة الاعطال كرت الصوت. 
 
 لا يوجد صوت ظاهر. 
 السبب: خطأ في تعريف الكرت أو تركيبه ،او مشكلة في الكرت. 
 الصيانة: اعادة التعريف ثم اعادة تشغيل الجهاز أو تركيب الكرت بشكل صحيح أو استبداله. 
 
 اعطال المنافذ 
 السبب : عدد المنافذ غير كاف. 
 الصيانة: تركيب المنافذ المطلوبة. 
 
 الجهاز المركب في المنفذ أو الكرت لا يعمل.
 السبب: قد يكون احد الاسباب التالية: 
 تركيب الكابلات بطريقة غير سليمة. 
 تركيب الكرت او الجهاز بطريقة غير سليمة. 
 
 عطل في الكرت اوالجهاز
 عدم تعريف الجهاز او الكرت الجديد. الصيانة: التأكد من تركيب المنفذ وتعريف المنفذ من خلال الجهاز. 
 التاكد من سلامة تركيب الكابلات والجهاز والكروت. 
 تعريف الجهاز او الكرت بطريقة سليمة. 
 استبدال الجهاز او الكرت. 
 
 اعطال الذاكرة
 
 رنين متصل. السبب: عدم تركيب الرام او وضعها بشكل صحيح. 
 الصيانة: التاكد من تركيب الرام وتثبيتها جيدا. 
 
 
 لا يظهر شيء على الشاشة بعد تركيب الرام. 
 
 السبب: اذا لم يكن بسبب الشاشة يكون من الرام. 
 الصيانة: استبدال الرام. 
 
 Hang (تعليق الجهاز بصورة مستمرة)
 
 السبب: من اكثر المشاكل التي تحصل في الجهاز وتكون مسببتها اما كرت الشاشة او الرام. 
 الصيانة: استبدال الرام. 
 
 
 حجم الذاكرة المدون على الشاشة غير صحيح. 
 
 
 السبب: عدم تركيب الرام بشكل سليم. 
 الصيانة: اعادة تركيب الرام من جديد. 
 
 ظهور احرف غريبة على الشاشة او خطوط على سطح المكتب. 
 
 السبب: اذا لم يكن بسبب كرت الشاشة فمن الرام. 
 الصيانة: استبدال الرام. 
 
 ظهور رسالة insufficient memory space . 
 السبب: تشغيل عدد كبير من الملفات و البرامج. 
 الصيانة: اغلاق اكبر عدد من البرامج أو زيادة سعة الرام. 
 
 لفحص واختبار قوة الرام الجديدة وامكانياتها: 
 · تشغيل عدد كبير من البرامج. 
 · تشغيل أي برنامج نصي وتعليق احد المفاتيح لمدة ساعة على الاقل. 
 · اعادة تشغيل الجهاز 
 
 اعطال اوساط التخزين
 
 اعطال المشغل والقرص المرن. 
 
 
 لمبة المشغل مضاءة دائما. السبب: كابل البيانات او تركيبه بصورة غير صحيحة. 
 الصيانة: التاكد من سلامة الكابل وتركيبه. 
 
 لا يمكن الكتابة على القرص. 
 
 
 السبب: القرص غير كاف او في وضع القراءة فقط. 
 الصيانة: التاكد من وجود مساحة على القرص او رفع الحماية. 
 
 لا يمكن اخراج القرص من المشغل.
 السبب: تعلق القطعة المعدنية الحامية داخل المشغل. 
 الصيانة: فتح المشغل واخراج القطعة ثم تنظيف المشغل. 
 
 الجهاز لا يعمل boot عند التشغيل. السبب: وجود القرص داخل المشغل. 
 الصيانة: اخراج القرص.
 اعطال القرص الصلب
 
 يوجد نوعان من الاعطال: 
 
 اعطال برامج ويمكن اصلاحها من خلال برامج للصيانة. 
 
 اعطال اجهزة و هي اعطال ميكانيكية تكون لاحد الاسباب التالية: 
 · عدم تثبيت كابل البيانات او الطاقة بصورة صحيحة. 
 · عطل في وحدة الامداد بالطاقة. 
 
 الصيانة: 
 · تركيب الكابلات بطريقة صحيحة. 
 · تغيير وحدة الامداد بالطاقة. 
 
 
 اعطال القرص المدمج
 
 
 لا يمكن القراءة من المشغل. السبب: عدم تعريف المشغل. 
 الصيانة: تعريف المشغل. 
 لا يمكن التحميل من CD-ROM.
 
 السبب: تركيب المشغل او الكابل بصورة غير صحيحة. 
 الصيانة: اعادة التركيب او الاستبدال في حال وجود اعطال 
 
 
 منقول ​


----------



## SALVATION (11 فبراير 2010)

_شكراا لمعلوماتك وارشاداتك_
_الرب يبركك_
_تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

salvation قال:


> _شكراا لمعلوماتك وارشاداتك_
> _الرب يبركك_
> _تسلم ايدك_​



شكرا لحضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع جداً*
* ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

stray sheep قال:


> *أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع جداً*
> * ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا لحضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## emadramzyaiad (15 فبراير 2010)

الرب يباركك شكرا ليك​


----------



## الروح النارى (16 فبراير 2010)

*شــــكراااً ليــ ربنا موجود ـــــك*
*معلومات هامة جداااً*
*مفـــــــــيدة للجميع*

*الرب يسوع يرعاك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

emadramzyaiad قال:


> الرب يباركك شكرا ليك​


شكرا لحضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــكراااً ليــ ربنا موجود ـــــك*
> *معلومات هامة جداااً*
> *مفـــــــــيدة للجميع*
> 
> *الرب يسوع يرعاك*​


شكرا لحضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------

